# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  15 años de la trágica riada de Biescas que causó 87 muertes

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/
08/08/11 a las 8:50
15 años de la trágica riada de Biescas que causó 87 muertes
Share

Ayer se cumplían quince años del trágico 7 de agosto de 1996, en el que una riada se llevó por delante el camping "Las Nieves", en Biescas (Huesca) y, con él, la vida de 87 personas.

Todo empezó en torno a las siete de la tarde, cuando una impresionante tormenta descargó toda su fuerza sobre el barranco de Arás, en el Pirineo aragonés.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcuHRVH2tCE&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

----------


## Luján

Una terrible tragedia de la que 15 años después apenas se ha aprendido nada.

Los cauces se siguen ocupando por construcciones i-,a-, pseudo-legales, no se limpian de maleza, y las infraestructuras de canalización, puentes, y demás no son óptimas y en ocasiones carecen de estudios serios de series temporales de precipitación y escorrentía.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues en un mensaje anterior a alguien le gustaba un camping junto a un río de alta montaña.
Y ahí me he recordado de esta tragedia.
Y como dice Luján, no se ha aprendido nada

----------


## ben-amar

Para nada se ha aprendido, es seguro que hay mas de un camping en esas condiciones.
Mucho chulo, con tanta agua y sus cascadas, mientras no se encabritan.

----------


## GEOMAN

Un "debris flow" (flujo de barro) puesto en marcha o desencadenado por una tormenta relámpago originó la tragedia. Los materiales de la zona son depósitos glaciares antiguos, rocas de diversos tamaños embutidas en material arcilloso. Estos cantos y bloques heterométricos se desplazaron como no podía ser de otra forma, solidariamente en el seno del flujo de barro. Este proceso deja un depósito característico en forma de lóbulo y funciona de forma semejante a un abanico aluvial. Pues bien el camping de marras estaba situado en el denominado "lóbulo activo", de hecho existía una obra de canalización para desviar el agua resultante de una precipitación digamos "normalita".

----------


## GEOMAN

Hola a todos. Los materiales de la zona son depositos glaciares antiguos consistentes en bloques heterométricos embutidos en matriz arcillosa y arena muy fina. La tormenta relámpago removió esos materiales y los movilizó generando un "debris flow" (flujo de barro). El debris flow se comporta de forma similar a un torrente que alimenta un abanico aluvial; pués bien el camping estaba situado sobre el lóbulo activo...

----------

